# Tan beds vs spray tan vs MT2



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking a bit white and was wondering what's the best tanning regime to do

its it MT2 with a few sun bed sessions or spray tanning?

thx Steve


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mt2 and sunbeds mate. Mrs and me were pale as fvck. Two weeks on mt2 and a few sunbeds later we're both golden brown..........texture like sun.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Right gym shower and sunbed and mt2 ordered today


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Deffo mt2 I'm really pale without it and can't tan naturally without just burn like f**k and people ask me where I've been on holiday lol only downsides is can at first make you feel a little sick but taking before bed cures that oh and the random wood but I think that's a good thing!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just use sunbeds no mt2 needed


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Your lucky bro I wouldn't take mt2 if I could tan naturally


----------



## KarlDavid (Jun 17, 2011)

Is mt2 safe? I've read it can have negative effects on eyesight.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

KarlDavid said:


> Is mt2 safe? I've read it can have negative effects on eyesight.


 I've read the stories but never had them my self or known anyone who's eye sight was affected I've used it for years not to say it's not true tho


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I tan very easily so just use 6 mins on the sunbed once a week.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Mt2 and sunbeds mate. Mrs and me were pale as fvck. Two weeks on mt2 and a few sunbeds later we're both golden brown..........texture like sun.


 Golden brown with my mind she runs..... Lol


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

just use the sunbeds about 9 mins twice a week and am nice and brown. Will be down to once a week when the sun the sun comes out.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

bottleneck25 said:


> I just use sunbeds no mt2 needed


 You'll need a fraction of the sunbeds with MT2 though, mate. It's seriously effective stuff.

Op - Give it a bash. The stuff would turn Casper into Lionel Richie with a good enough dose.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

More melatonin in your body while using sunbeds means less chance of skin cancer.

So sunbeds without using MT2 = more risk of skin cancer


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

That natural bronze mt2 glow


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

KarlDavid said:


> Is mt2 safe? I've read it can have negative effects on eyesight.


 It can do. If you abuse the substance and sunbeds, then you can run a risk of a freckle on the eye, or permanent eye damage if you don't wear eye protection. I mean, that's abuse, or really unlucky. When im using mt2 I'll us a sun bed once every 5 days for about 10 minutes for approx. 2-3 weeks once its in my system, then just maintenance afterwards, and I haven't had any eye problems.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Sean91 said:


> More melatonin in your body while using sunbeds means less chance of skin cancer.
> 
> So sunbeds without using MT2 = more risk of skin cancer


 + less beds needed. So safer in that way and cheaper too. Win/win.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Never a frown, with golden brown

Gorgeous George sprawled on the barn floor, camera pans out


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it not a pain to pin tho ? Can it cause high blood pressure


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

gives you crazy hard ons and makes you sleep better too, win/win


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Spray tan........ no thanks.


----------

